# New Member



## Jitb (Apr 21, 2015)

Thought I did this already, but I commented on another thread and noticed it was my first post. So's here my introduction. (Joining a few boards lately).

56 5'8" (used to be 5'11" but you shrink an inch for every decade that you've been married), currently 182 lbs.

Was active on the boards at the turn of the century (different nickname). I used to mod at 2 different boards in the day. One I can't remember one and the other was Beyond Mass. My first board that I joined and the one I learned the most on was Anabolic Extreme. Loved Jason, Grendel and the rest (what was the other mods name?). Loved the fights with T-Mag. Animal's board was great too!

Took years off raising my boy. A son who plays travel baseball will suck up your time and finances. Loved it, he loved it, wife loved it. Paid off in the end, he's on scholarship at a top 15 baseball school.

Wife said I needed a hobby, so with her blessing (and as long as I don't kill myself) I'm back in the game.

On my bucket list is to step on stage in a Master's Event. Was close to competing at one point but I snapped my Achilles Tendon like a rubber band. 2nd set, 9th rep, 6 1/2 plates of seated calf raise- pop. Never felt a thing (a gram of tren/wk will make you believe you can do stupid things). Most people consider an Achilles Tear when it detaches from the bottom of the foot. Mine snapped in the middle like a rubber band. They used the sheath from my calf to stitch the two ends together. This basically ended my aspirations of competing and I took up baseball coaching instead.

Like I said, now I'm back. Lots has changed. The peptide world has exploded. We only had Long-R back then. Missed out on the whole pro-hormones that actually work too (read a lot about Super-Drol).

Seems like a nice board and look forward to learning and contributing when I can.


----------



## Riles (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice intro, Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Dannie (Apr 22, 2015)

Lets welcome another old blood. Old is gold! 
What are your long term goals? And how are you planning to accomplish your goals? Standard bodybuilding bro split, or are you more into olympic lifting , powerlifting, strongman type of training?Also while you are at it, how did you find this forum and what made you sign up and become a member?


P.S. Stick around, its great community, not many like this are left.


----------

